# Pink Ivory



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2010)

Back to pretty, wood pens for me.







Thanks to all who look and a special thanks who offer comments.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, seriously, that's just pink ivory?  You didn't mix any glitter in the finish?  It looks like an acrylic, very sparkly.  Looks great Lou!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 20, 2010)

Fit and finish are awesome. Kit goes great with the wood.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 20, 2010)

That looks awesome!  Did you wipre over it with gold glitter paint, then sand down and CA over?  The gold kit really brings out the gold glitter in there.  Nice job!!


----------



## kinggabby (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice work I likee


----------



## dgscott (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice to see a piece of Pink Ivory that has such a consistent and even tone. Beautiful work!
Doug


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow!!  Awesome Lou!


----------



## wizard (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful pen!! Great match of kit and blank. Finish is great!


----------



## CSue (Sep 20, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Wow, seriously, that's just pink ivory? You didn't mix any glitter in the finish? It looks like an acrylic, very sparkly. Looks great Lou!


 
That's the chatoyancy of the wood itself.  

Very nice, Lou!  It's so difficult for me to capture the chatoyance in photos.  Beautiful!


----------



## ToddMR (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks really good to me.  I like the shade of pink and the kit goes very well.  Great job!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice work, as usual, Lou!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 20, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Back to pretty, wood pens for me.


 

Yep, he's back to not only pretty wood pens but outstanding wood pens, and the photo ain't shabby either.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow!  Another beauty, Lou thanks for sharing!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you each for the generous comments.  The finish is not obtained by either painting the blank or by adding glitter to the lacquer. It's a relatively new process that I started working on about 4 years ago, after being inspired by Russ Fairfield's work. I'm really pleased that Russ never offered a tutorial, but let me play with it on my own. There's a lot of satisfaction in achievement. FYI, the wood is from Keith Larrett at Zambezi Exotics. Until recently, Keith was our Librarian.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 20, 2010)

Great work Lou!  Its nice to see "pink colored" pink ivory.  What little Pink Ivory Ive turned are a real dark pinkish red mixture.  Beautiful Pen!    Beautiful Photo!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's an awesome pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice Lou.  You really can't even tell it's wood!


----------



## markgum (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW. Great looking pen.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice looking pen.


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 21, 2010)

JohnU said:


> Great work Lou! Its nice to see "pink colored" pink ivory. <snip>


 
Ditto -- a lot of what I've seen would be better named "brown" ivory -- yours is a great color and great job turning/finishing/photographing!


----------



## Toni (Sep 21, 2010)

Lou great looking pen, I am a sucker for anything PINK!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2010)

Again, thank you for the kind and generous words.  And Toni, in the immortal words of Carrie Fisher "Surrender the Pink".


----------

